# Bamboo printing - need advice



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

I've been through asian trying to print on bamboo and the only best thing to print on these shirts are screen print, due to my design it isn't cost effective to go through screen printing. DTG is the best way at this stage however printing DTG on bamboo fabric doesn't work as I have tried, washed, tested etc,... Is there a fulfilment company out there that has tested, washed and tried over a period of time? Would love to ask what printing/fulfilment company does this.


----------

